# STC 1000 and MH1210A Temperature probe delay.



## Doppler (11/2/20)

Hello there,

So I have both the STC 1000 and the MH1210A connected to a resistor and I am having the same problem with both. And since both came with its own thermometer I tested both of them and nothing.

That is, every time I reach my set temperature value the sensor takes a really long time to decrease the current value. I mean like 10 minutes or more. 

So to exemplify:
- I turn the system on the resistance heats up to target 31ºC 
- Relay turns off
- After a few minutes, the real temperature drops to 25ºC but the sensor is still reading something around 29,9 - 29,5ºC
- After several minutes (more than 10) the probe eventually reaches 28,9ºC and starts to heat up again.

Measuring the whole process several times with an Infrared sensor that is quite accurate (some deviation is ok but it's consistent with my other thermometers) I observe that:
- When the "heating up" light is on the temperature is accurate (after a few seconds so the resistance really gets there)
- But when the light is off the temperature is much higher than reality.

I believe I have the parameters all set up correctly (delay start set to 0) but even so, I don't understand why the measuring temperature would have such a delay.

thanks for reading.


----------

